# Tuners for 05 Goat in Florida?



## 05GOAT (Nov 11, 2004)

Are there any tuners in the state of Florida anyone knows of that can tune the 05 Goat. Is there LS2 Edit software? :confused


----------



## BLACK05GTO (Feb 6, 2005)

I had my LS2 tuned by www.proautotech.com in Fort Myers Fl. I belive my car was the first car they've tuned with LS2 edit. 
I hear a lot of guys mention Rev Tuners (something like that) in Tampa. They have a good reputation.


----------



## 05GOAT (Nov 11, 2004)

Thanks for the info Black05GTO.


----------



## Robw_29 (Aug 6, 2005)

BLACK05GTO said:


> I had my LS2 tuned by www.proautotech.com in Fort Myers Fl. I belive my car was the first car they've tuned with LS2 edit.
> I hear a lot of guys mention Rev Tuners (something like that) in Tampa. They have a good reputation.



What type dyno did you use to have your car tuned? Just curious I am about to get my car dynoed tuned using a dynojet dyno. My numbers with LPE CAI were 349.7 rwhp. Looking at your numbers I would think you used a mustang type dyno.


----------



## GOTPWR (Sep 10, 2005)

Good info! Thanks!


----------



## 05 goatman (Sep 13, 2005)

also check out a guy nasmed ron norris in orlando has the ls2 edit for 05's said that they will have the torque management out in a few weeks but he can do it all strokers cai's pretty much whatever you want with right money  hes a wiz with the zo6 vettes has good rep also 



arty:


----------



## 05GOAT (Nov 11, 2004)

Black05GTO I tried finding a Rev Tuners in Tampa with no luck do you know the real name?

05 goatman do you know how to get in touch with Ron Norris?

Does anyone know of a tuner on the east coast of Florida?

Thanks :confused


----------



## 05 goatman (Sep 13, 2005)

ya web is www.nlperformance.com or call them at 407-869-7223
hope they can help ya with what ya looking for lemme know what ya get and how much gl..... :willy: :cheers


----------



## 05GOAT (Nov 11, 2004)

Thanks 05 Goatman. I'll let you know what happens.


----------



## 05 goatman (Sep 13, 2005)

sounds good :cheers


----------



## Holytwinky (Oct 10, 2005)

You might want to try Rev-Xtreme tuners in Tampa (actually Brandon). I haven't used them yet, but I have an appointment for next week. 
http://www.revxtreme.com


----------



## JMVorbeck (Jun 1, 2005)

Holytwinky said:


> You might want to try Rev-Xtreme tuners in Tampa (actually Brandon). I haven't used them yet, but I have an appointment for next week.
> http://www.revxtreme.com


Let us know how that goes. :cheers


----------



## vnamvet (Mar 22, 2005)

05 goatman said:


> also check out a guy named *ron norris * in orlando has the ls2 edit for 05's said that they will have the torque management out in a few weeks but he can do it all, strokers, cai's, pretty much whatever you want with right money  hes a wiz with the zo6 vettes and has a good rep also







NORRIS Motorsports
Suite 1100
Altamonte Springs, FL 32714

(407) 869-RACE
(7223) 

www.norris-motorsports.com


*Mike Norris*..........yes I can vouch for him. Thats where I would take my car.
27 years with GM..............I have been there and seen Vipers, Supercharged Corvettes, and even had my2002 Z06 dynoed there................

Currentlu runnng a suspension special for GTO's...........


----------



## J.E.T. (Sep 30, 2005)

vnamvet said:


> 05 goatman said:
> 
> 
> > also check out a guy named *ron norris * in orlando has the ls2 edit for 05's said that they will have the torque management out in a few weeks but he can do it all, strokers, cai's, pretty much whatever you want with right money  hes a wiz with the zo6 vettes and has a good rep also /QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## vnamvet (Mar 22, 2005)

J.E.T. said:


> Have you used him for your GTO yet?


I have a totally stock car, no need.

However, once hedders, cam, larger injectors, catback and intake are installed...........well that will be a different story!

I am so new to this "mod" you vehicle thing, that I am taking my time and reading as to what others have done or would NOT do.

I go to both GTO forums daily for research.


----------



## Holytwinky (Oct 10, 2005)

arty: 
I got to see tuner Jeremy Formato of Rev Extreme (813-628-0080) yesterday. 

I don't have any mods really (CAI & cat-back) but what a difference!

Baseline: 10:50AM, 87F., Humidity 53%:
HP> 320.07 Torque> 308.29

6th Run: 12:03PM, 88F., Humidity 51%:
HP> 357.06 Torque> 349.71

THIS GUY IS FREAKING AMAZING!!! 37HP Gain at rear wheels!?!  

Only "*" is that I should only use 93 octane now - fine by me.

I have to say, the car felt a little sluggish at times before - especially in the Florida noon sun, but yesterday with an afternoon high of 93 it felt better than on any cool morning. I am now a firm believer that if you like to drive, you must see a tuner - especially with these tempermental GTO's.


----------



## JFLS6 (Oct 20, 2005)

Hello all. My name is Jeremy Formato. I am blessed to be able to have had the opportunity to tune Jps car. I have over 5 years experience tuning and 10 years working on performance cars. Whereas most other current tuners do not have that experience tuning. I have tuned BMRs GTO that was the fastest (late model 10.23) on the planet at one point. I have dyno tuned well over 500+ vehicles and I also do mail orders. I have been fortunate enough to have helped alot of guys out on the LS1GTO.com forum.
http://www.ls1gto.com/forums/showthread.php?t=45122
http://www.ls1gto.com/forums/showthread.php?t=42766
http://www.ls1gto.com/forums/showthread.php?t=44543
There are alot more in there but these are recent. I have some great programs for the GTOs 04 a4 and m6 and 05 a4 and m6. I look foward to helping more of you guys out. Thank you and God Bless
Jeremy


----------

